# London Bridges Challenge - Diabetes UK October 11th 2015



## hannahm (Jun 9, 2015)

Join Diabetes UK to walk across 13 iconic bridges over the River Thames in London this October. The 10 mile route will take you from the home of Chelsea Football stadium at Stamford Bridge, through the heart of London and over Tower Bridge to the end celebration.

It’s a family occasion, and everyone is welcome. We need you to join us in your hundreds and walk united as a team. Together we can walk towards a future without diabetes.

For more information, or to register, please visit https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Get_involved/Fundraising-events/bridgeschallenge/, email londonbridges@diabetes.org.uk or call the Fundraising Events team on 0345 123 2399.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 10, 2015)

If I lived near I would, hope it goes well    A few years ago now I did 8 major bridges in uk, Tyne, Tweed, Firth-of forth, Mersey , Severn, Thames, Humber & finally Tees.   Travelled 1200 miles in 3 days. Walked over them all & Humber is the longest  Good luck


----------



## Copepod (Jun 10, 2015)

hannahm - please check your link, as clicking on it leads to a 404 error page.

Shame, as it sounds an interesting walk for people in London area, which doesn't include me these days.

It would help to give the date, not just month, so people can click if they're free on that day - or ignore if they're already occupied then.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 10, 2015)

I've corrected the link and added the date


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 28, 2015)

Well done "Northy"


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 24, 2015)

Come on you "Cockneys"   Its nice walking along the Thames


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 25, 2015)

I done the Thames bridges challenge back in march for cancer research which was from Hammersmith Bridge to Tower Bridge. It was fantastic. It was 25km and I managed it in 4 hours 46 mins. Which I was over the moon with. If I was going to america I would definately be doing this. Hopefully next year.


----------

